# R33 GTR Series 3



## m4drx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Let me know if you have the above for sale or are considering selling. 

Thanks!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi mate I have one which should be ready soon. Fresh import in mint condition, PM me if interested. Forged engine with hks turbos


----------

